# Good Sub Cable w/Cheap Y-Cable... Lose Quality?



## baniels (Nov 9, 2006)

I have a decent sub cable: Audioquest Class A, and I have a cheap $2.00 WalMart RCA Y-Cable so I can plug into both amp inputs (I know I can plug into one - but I find more power with two).

Am I eliminating all the benefits of a nice sub cable by finishing it off with a cheap y-cable?

Thank you!

Ben


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Am I eliminating all the benefits of a nice sub cable by finishing it off with a cheap y-cable?


Actually, there's little benefit to a nice sub cable. Cable effects show up at high frequencies, so subwoofers don't really benefit.

Important factors for the cable and the y-cable are that the connectors appear to be of decent quality and they fit tight.

brucek


----------



## baniels (Nov 9, 2006)

Thank you, Brucek. That is the answer I was looking for.

Ben


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

baniels said:


> (I know I can plug into one - but I find more power with two).
> 
> 
> Ben


Its not actually more power, its just 3db louder. No different to turning up the sub volume a bit.

Harry.


----------



## baniels (Nov 9, 2006)

I know. It was poorly worded.


----------

